

Developers: Help to shape Reactor into the right tool for you - simonhamp
http://forrst.com/posts/Reactor_What_would_you_like_to_see-9Uc

======
simonhamp
I'm looking to get a limited group of alpha testers signed up in the next week
or so. There will be bonuses for getting involved so early and helping to
shape Reactor, what will become a niche developer community. So make sure
you're on the mailing list to find out exactly when the alpha stage is open

<http://reactorapp.com/>

